# best finish to use on a baby crib



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I need some help deciding on what finish to use on a baby crib/bed that I'm building for my soon to be arriving grandson. I have books on finishing, i've read many articles on finishing, but still haven't seen anything that tells me what would be the best, and safest ( non toxic) finish to use for a baby crib. I've read for instance that for any thing that will be used to serve food, you must use a "food-safe" finish such as walnut oil. You know how babies like to chew on things, ha!. There is also another school of thought that says, any finish is toxic until it cures, once cured, it's not toxic. I really would like to use something more durable than an oil finish, such as a wipe-on poly, and then rubbed out with 0000 steel wool and wax, but would this be to dangerous ( toxic )to use on a baby crib?. Any suggestions would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## PCTNWV (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is what I used on my daughter's crib after doing a lot of research - Tried and True Varnish Oil Gallon. It is a great product, easy to use and safe for kids furniture. It forms a hard finish that you can wool/wax.
Good Luck and Enjoy


----------



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

shellac is safe too. I'm not very good with shellac but it's totally safe.


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Remember this. Shellac is used on medicinal pills as a sealer (think aspirin and M&Ms?). I use it a bunch as a sealer and as a final coating. Best of all, it can be restored at any time. Natural finishes ROCK!
Bill


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

IMO - Shellac is the safe bet. However, it can be hard to apply.

There is another topic about Shellac today, titled "I've been shellaced". The first comment links to a video that can be very helpful about applying Shellac.


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 8, 2009)

I would suggest General Finishes Arm-R-Seal, especially if you can't spray the EnduroVar. It is oil based, unlike EnduroVar which is water base, but it is extremely strong stuff. I finished a bathroom vanity top with it a couple of years ago and it still looks brand new. It gets water on it everyday and 4 cats walking across it.

Depending on the wood, if you want to pop the grain use one coat of GF Seal-A-Cell before the Arm-R-Seal.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Note: All shellac is not the same purity. Food Grade shellac is processed differently than the stuff you put on your wood. Medical Grade shellac is even more refined. M&M's candy are coated with Confectioners Glaze, not shellac.

Likewise, some water is drinkable but not all water.

I'm a former Clinical Chemist and Toxicologist.

Blessings, 
Bro. Tenzin


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just tryin' to make a point about the safety of shellac. I don't suggest that we eat ANY finish. Any bug poop sure sounds like it would not be swell. Pestiferous excressence being what it is….......Sure makes a great finish.
Bill


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Note: Shellac is a specific resin secretion from the female lac bug, it's not excretion. Just like bees wax is a secretion from bees, not excretion. Bug poop myth aside, raw shellac is contaminated with excretion and dead bugs.

Blessings,
Bro. Tenzin


----------

